# Beautiful Orange Eye Blue Tiger Berried Shrimp



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

My OEBT recently had babies on New year day. Eight babies are still alive. The babies are transparent and have orange eyes.


----------

